#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > تعمیرات سخت افزاری  کامپیوتر های رومیزی | Desktop PC Hardware >  > بخش مربوط به سیدی رام و رایتر | CD-ROM , Writer >  > آموزشی: آموزش تصویری سی دی و دی وی دی رایتر ODD

## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0640281737*,*1212ali*,*17mousavi*,*2319138*,*3r4n*,*4N15*,*8803044*,*@mahmoud*,*A R A S H*,*A.R.T*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abas2011*,*abbasbehest*,*abinttco*,*abozar8024*,*ad1479*,*adelat*,*adel_s51*,*afarinesh-r*,*afsane3000*,*aghajoon-2*,*ah.foorzani*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad_rz*,*ajabovo*,*ajamee*,*ajan*,*Akhfarshad*,*AKORACER*,*ali8889*,*alikhiri1365*,*alireza85*,*ali_3381*,*ali_soltani*,*AMD*,*aminroda*,*amirhashm1*,*amirkeivan3*,*amshirazy*,*annasystem*,*anti114*,*aramis*,*arash&l*,*arash12345*,*ariaeiyan*,*arman3363*,*aryanet*,*arystem*,*asalamirali*,*asghar.sh67*,*asia24199*,*at950*,*atinegar*,*avamarket*,*aziz jafari*,*a_del91*,*babakxz*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*bamsi*,*barbod1*,*Behnam63*,*behnamH*,*behroozp*,*behroozxl*,*behrooz_bbf*,*behsibnam*,*behzadch*,*bermuda.vbs*,*bh06*,*brooz5767*,*b_cral*,*chavooshi*,*cifzs*,*click23*,*comrayeh*,*copypaste*,*cybernova*,*danasoh*,*daneshsys*,*darabi81*,*DeadLesS*,*drmohsen007*,*ehsanh2020*,*Ehsani1234*,*Ehsantiz*,*ehsantlk*,*eiadheidari*,*elec.shya*,*emanbatyaneh*,*EMI77ER*,*erfan221*,*eshahnazi*,*esieee*,*fadaki*,*farhad-sd*,*farhadghader*,*farsarr*,*farzad1337*,*faste*,*fkh52000*,*fortex*,*forud*,*FREE MAN*,*fzi*,*gamer1*,*gasemi.m100*,*gholipalang*,*gigasoft*,*goonesh*,*gtechno*,*h.nemati*,*habibi92*,*habib_azadi*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamedarash*,*hamedcrazy*,*hami.52*,*hamidahmadi*,*hamid_holori*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamiiid62*,*Hamzeh 49*,*hatef1347*,*hati61*,*HBAVM*,*hivagreen*,*hosein200*,*hosein41*,*hoteldownloa*,*Iman-R*,*iman1371*,*imanfc*,*imanjani*,*irna441*,*izeh*,*jaberaghidat*,*jamalifashi*,*jamshid_ic*,*jaryan*,*jasonp*,*javad35*,*javadma*,*javamobira*,*JVC_ATX*,*karim25*,*khalijfars*,*khelane*,*khosrow29*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*kookooli*,*koorosh_g*,*korgsystem*,*kuroshzxc*,*lasl*,*Lemonesa*,*logman*,*lolohacko*,*los.karim*,*m0h3en*,*m26*,*mabasi122*,*madarshab*,*mahdi120*,*mahdi122*,*mahdirezaee*,*mahmod31*,*mahuo_ao*,*MajiDAmieE*,*majidza*,*man007*,*manamsaeid*,*manhant*,*mani6*,*manshor*,*mansooripooy*,*mansour21818*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*max16*,*mayssam2005*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi63_teh*,*mehdisinasgh*,*mehdisoroosh*,*mehdi_dell*,*mehdi_m*,*mehraaan1374*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*mehran_360*,*Mehrdad Linu*,*mehrxad*,*Meisam CORE*,*memami*,*metall*,*Metall2020*,*meysamtn*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mf551391*,*MGNBUTCHER*,*mg_omidy*,*mh2kh*,*MH73*,*mhd2004*,*miload*,*miremad*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*mk_6292*,*mn74f*,*moein729*,*Moh.Shahrabi*,*mohammad_id2*,*mohandes123*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen160*,*mohsenmis*,*mojahed2013*,*mojtafa*,*MojtbaMTK*,*momeni.0123*,*morteza7m*,*moslemgh1985*,*moslom*,*mostafa3600*,*Mousavi mm*,*mpls*,*mrparadox*,*mrsaffar*,*MSL*,*msm_n86*,*mtcom*,*mtts*,*mvaseli*,*m_eslahi*,*m_mehdi_s_t*,*m_v_b*,*naim.kh*,*negahak*,*nekooee*,*nemati6003*,*NEMAY*,*nens*,*netgostar*,*newmiu*,*NICHICON*,*nika edison*,*niki172*,*nima20-20*,*nima52*,*nooroozi.f*,*NPTiak*,*number611*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid6564324*,*omid_j40*,*openbaz*,*ORJCMP*,*parand010*,*parhambest*,*parsehh009*,*patriot2*,*payman10*,*paytakht pc*,*pedro121*,*peymanelec*,*pikey*,*poorya1990*,*potin48*,*poya68*,*Prid*,*qelem*,*ra30l*,*ram3di*,*ramin.rad11*,*ramin9896*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasoul2030*,*razavi65*,*repair.pc*,*reyvantina*,*reza.k*,*reza2243*,*rezalx*,*rezapoet*,*rezarch1358*,*reza_476*,*reza_biham*,*rezmoon*,*rokhtecno*,*rooholla*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*rq1370*,*rzk2212*,*s-m-hosein*,*saadat_jam*,*sabz1*,*sadadkish*,*sadegh5921*,*saebskatrun*,*saeed2041*,*sakoh*,*salar9998*,*sam2008*,*samaram*,*samerarkawaz*,*Samooel1980*,*saroveh*,*sayan_tadbir*,*sedahad*,*SEDRIC*,*sepas*,*sepehr334*,*servis mehdi*,*setaregan1*,*Shabgard911*,*shahabtam*,*sibpc*,*signul*,*sina.azimi*,*sistana*,*smerdis*,*smiet*,*SN20TR*,*soh3il*,*soheil21*,*soleiman2007*,*solvent*,*somen1*,*sonic2*,*spider1*,*ssshahram*,*sunboys*,*Superior*,*t.kadivar*,*t.taha*,*T60*,*tahairan87*,*takhd*,*tamir2016*,*tamirkaram*,*tartar*,*technician88*,*tiksystem*,*tofan_2050*,*tohid film*,*Tohid764*,*Torkamany*,*uranuse2*,*V.K*,*vahid4103*,*valli_62*,*vhw*,*washdel*,*xsanadzx*,*yaghob20*,*yahyagsm*,*yaqma*,*yasino*,*yets*,*yousefi*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zarin2*,*zeitoon1367*,*Zirnevis*,*zmojtaba161*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیر مهدی یا*,*بهار من*,*جزیره کریمی*,*جهان پور*,*حسین درویشی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*رضارحیمی*,*سای را*,*سخمثغئشدهشد*,*سلاح ورزی*,*سیاوش222*,*صهیب*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*فرات*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فففرشید*,*كرامت*,*م.کاظمی*,*مجتبی21*,*مجید91*,*محمدعلی مراد*,*محمدی فرد*,*مسرور*,*میسم*,*میلاد گرجی*,*همتا*,*واحد مولودی*,*ورداده*,*چینی چی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*ajan*,*aramis*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hanirayan*,*mehran139*,*mohsen zmr*,*vhw*

----------


## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*abinttco*,*aramis*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*imanfc*,*mehran139*,*mohsen zmr*,*ropshop*,*sina.azimi*,*vhw*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## غفور

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*ajan*,*aramis*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hanirayan*,*imanfc*,*matinc*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*mohsen zmr*,*vhw*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## hanirayan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*A.R.T*,*abady*,*aramis*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*mohsen zmr*,*reyvantina*,*vhw*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## A.R.T

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*aramis*,*bermuda.vbs*,*cybernova*,*forud*,*hanirayan*,*kiyanmz*,*mahmod31*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*meysamtn*,*mohsen zmr*,*rashidi235*,*reyvantina*,*sina.azimi*,*vhw*,*غفور*,*محمدی فرد*,*همتا*

----------

